# Smoke Pistol



## tsulcoski (Feb 14, 2009)

Has anybody tried the smoke pistol unit?
WWW.smokepistol.com


----------



## donnylove (Feb 14, 2009)

I have a smoke pistol.  I used it with a Brinkmann gas grill, but it didn't work very well because the grill wasn't designed for proper air flow.  I prolly can't recommend the pistol in general, because mine was pretty poorly made, the cartridges don't always stay lit, and the cartridges are expensive in general.  I think there is another type of smoke generator that some people on this website have used with more success.  I will say that the smoke pistol would probably work well enough in a cold smoker setup.  I haven't messed with it much lately, because it fell apart on me a bit (after only 6 or 7 uses).  Just my experience.  Hope this helps!


----------



## azrocker (Feb 14, 2009)

I have a Big Kahuna. It is on my gas grill and I have had fairly good luck with it.


----------



## donnylove (Feb 14, 2009)

Smoke Daddy is what the other generator is called BTW. Do a search and you'll find some pretty good posts on it and the Pistol.


----------



## pignit (Feb 14, 2009)

I've got the Smoke Daddy from Porkypas.com. Once you get use to how to use it...... can't beat it. Great for cold smokin too.


----------



## creative rock (May 28, 2009)

I have researched both, and am going with the smoke daddy. I don't like the idea of having to use cartridges that can only be gotten from the manufacturer, and whatever cost they want to charge.

I was ready to order it, but after reading several post, going to hold off until I have extra money to get the larger one! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 (thanks pignit, you saved me some disappointment ifn i bought the smaller unit) I want it more for the duration, so figure the Big Kahuna is the way to go. I will probably order mine in the next week or so.

Matt
aka Rocky


----------



## richoso1 (May 28, 2009)

I personally played with the old version of the Smoke Pistol with limited results. I know they have redesigned the unit based on customer complaints. I have read where others have had good performance with the newer version. Nothing has changed in regards to the cartridges.


----------



## propal (Jul 6, 2009)

I don't often post on these forums, I just read them but I have a friend that has been using a smokepistol www.smokepistol.com for a long time and loves it. I was reading quite a bit about them and the only objection I heard was that some people have trouble lighting the cartridges. My friend said to watch their video on the website on this page http://www.smokepistol.com/smokepistol.html. The video is called starting the smokepistol. I did that and have never had a problem. I have used mine about 25 times and have done some really great tasting stuff. The smokepistol is about 1/2 the price of that other one and seems to be better made. I get mine started with just one wooden match and I heard that is the trick. 

I hope this helps because I was hesitant too but figured for $40 I could give it a try especially after hearing great things from my buddy.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## fire it up (Jul 6, 2009)

Would be great if you decided to hang around and share some experiences with us Propal.
Always great to have another smoker to share in the fine art of smoked goodness.


----------



## gnubee (Jul 6, 2009)

The trick with keeping the smoke daddy lit is to have a mix of 1/2 wood chips and 1/2 pellets then it usually smokes all the way to the end of the smoke with no problems. No cartridges to buy is a big feature. It can be moved easily from smoker to smoker with the use of a union joint as seen in post #5 by PignIt


----------



## coyote-1 (Jul 6, 2009)

When you said Smoke Pistol, I thought you were referring to this:


----------



## wanbli (Jul 6, 2009)

The only thing about those pics that concerns me is it looks like galvanized pipe. I've always heard you keep galvanized out of the cooking area. No exceptions. Other than that it looks like a good setup. Like you posted, quick and easy to move from one grill to another with the union, just don't use galvanzed. Just my 2 cents worth. Peace, Wanbli


----------



## propal (Jul 6, 2009)

Thanks. Fire it Up. 

I have been smoking for a very long time but don't comment too much on the forums. I started with an electric smoker then went to a side box with hickory and oak for several years but it was a lot of work. I used to cut my own wood. Now I got lazy and my food comes out a lot better. With that little smokepistol thing I have been doing alot of cold smoking. Stuff like cheese, apples, shrimp, salmon really different things than I used to do.


----------



## scarbelly (Aug 4, 2009)

Would you be kind enough to share some of your experience on the cheeses 
I have a new Smokin Tex 1400 and bought the cold plate just to do cheeses 
I would love to get a good recipie for mozarella if you have one
Thanks


----------



## scubadoo97 (Aug 4, 2009)

Put a big pan or ice on top of the cold smoke baffle.  A few chunks of your favorite wood and set the thermostat to the lowest setting.   Have a wired thermometer to monitor the smoke chamber temp.  It doesn't take much to smoke cheese.  Like many things smoked the flavor intensifies after a couple of days rest.


----------



## beer-b-q (Aug 4, 2009)

I noticed earlier today that Allied Kenco has the smoke pistol cartridges  3 for $6.95.  I don't know if that is a good price or not as I had never had any experience with that brand.
http://www.alliedkenco.com/catalog/i...p/cPath/27_123


----------



## scarbelly (Aug 6, 2009)

Thanks, as soon as the temp here in San Diego drops a bit I will give it a shot - staying in the high 80 range with lots of humidity


----------



## vortreker (Sep 6, 2011)

Smoke Pistol.

I've had enough smokes with this thing now to give my 2 cents worth. This was a waste of $60 bucks--It's another one of those gizmos that seem like a good idea but just doesn't work.

Why?

Even following the instructions to a T it is difficult to keep it smoking but the main thing is that after one cartridge the barrel stops up with tar, soot, gunk? and will not blow smoke anymore

but the main thing is the gunk is so hard that I have to remove it with a drill bit in an electric drill. Cannot imagine whats in those pellets to produce so much hard tar.

Don't waste your money. I'll bet you a good fattie that this mfgr. will be out of business soon.

I just ordered the AMNS smoker--it has good reviews


----------

